# Giulietta wins!!



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

first local race of the season, Giulietta crossed with over 7:13 minutes over the second boat. On compensated time we got 3:12 minutes a LOOOONG 1st     from number 2nd place boat a 44.7 third was a Gib'sea 414 almost 4 minutes behind.

Only 3 boats in our class. But enough for the "warm up"...we crewd 10.

Nothing important broken, just the rudder bearing came lose, and we almost went into panic..but even with the rudder swinging, she kept flying....and a halyard. Someone will be climbing soon.  Lead head, I mean.

Nothing that can't be fixed.

I am happy today


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Its not fair racing against Optimas! Ha! Just kidding, congratulations G. Have fun celebrating.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bravo, Giu! Congratulations!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Alex,

I think you need to go up the mast, after all a real leader never has the crew do something he hasn't done first. No need for a bosun chair, just go bare feet, I've seen videos of the South Sea islanders scampering up coconut trees in their bare feet...looked like nothing to it. 

You'll have that halyard recovered in no time, and can do it yourself. Be a hero...and report back ...if you can that is.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats!!!

BTW, a real man would have replaced the halyard during the race!!

- CD


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey good buddy...next step...beating fin keel boats!! (g)
congrats!


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*well done*

Congrats,you always said you are a winner even with Cam and CD pounding it into your head you were a loser... big meanies

only kidding but sweeet nice job will be waiting for any pics you might post.

Brad


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

WOOO HOOO you go Alex!!!!!!!
Fred schooled you up right


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- Congratulations! It's a shame you didn't have a REAL classic in your fleet to give you a real race. (Now go get that halyard!!!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congrats Alex.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Well done Alex, that sub towing the boat payed off.   
Now go up the mast.

Dennis


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, Giu was racing powerboats... 

Congrats Giu... Fred said you were busy racing.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> first local race of the season, Giulietta crossed with over 7:13 minutes over the second boat. On compensated time we got 3:12 minutes a LOOOONG 1st     from number 2nd place boat a 44.7 third was a Gib'sea 414 almost 4 minutes behind.
> 
> Only 3 boats in our class. But enough for the "warm up"...we crewd 10.
> 
> ...


Ok Alex, I'll stroke you a bit too, CONGRATS, Nice Job!! Hurray, Hurray, beers for all!!!

Now wait just a minute, a bendy 44.7 and a gib'sea 414??? I hope you won!!! I hope you shattered their will to race! Do not shatter my thoughts of Giulietta and the capabilities of the boat, oh ok, and her captain, but lets face it, you're not Fred. Remember the video, what was it, 14 kts, on a beam reach with the cruising sails. You have raised all our expectations of what the boat can do. Now, if you had a 1892 Valiant 42 or a 1576 wooden yawl in the fleet, that would be competition!


----------

